# my very first emulsion lift



## carlita (Sep 20, 2003)

i love my bowling shoes, but they just really don't make for a very interesting picture.  i managed to lift the print though!  that was my goal.  i floated it onto some watercolor paper, though i don't remember the specifics of the paper itself.  the scan also BITES (i really, really, really, REALLY miss my old much-nicer-than-my-parents' scanner, may it rest in peace) but i had fun making this anyway.  :cheer: 







don't laugh at me.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

I love it!!   The image itself makes me laugh.   This is a good emulsion lift, no problems here!   

Looks like some kind of cold-pressed watercolor paper, judging from the texture shown.   Nice work!

I did a few lifts from some cemetery slides.   I'll have to upload them here soon.   

That reminds me - you posted an image of a cemetery angel or statue in another forum that was really good - now THAT is what you need to be shooting for these techniques - it would look totally cool, dontcha think?


----------



## carlita (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks!    



> That reminds me - you posted an image of a cemetery angel or statue in another forum that was really good - now THAT is what you need to be shooting for these techniques - it would look totally cool, dontcha think?



i'm glad you liked my angel pictures.  i'm really wanting to make the rounds at some more cemeteries and see if i can't find more statues like that.  i'm really happy with how those turned out.  i'm going to try to use some slide film for it next time i go and see if i can get some decent results from my slide printer that i can lift.

hopefully i'll be going to new orleans next month just before halloween so i'm counting on getting some nice creepy stuff from that trip that i can play with as well.  i've never been to new orleans before and i've heard halloween is supposed to be one of the more interesting times to visit.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

oh, cool!!   That ought to be a great shoot.   I've never been there either, but apparently it's one giant photo op!!   Definitely take along some slide film so you can play with it later!!


----------



## Dew (Sep 20, 2003)

thats very nice ... very surreal looking ... im not too familiar with this technique .. but it sure looks interesting   .. cant wait to see more


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2003)

I just purchased a Pola back that will fit into my 4x5 cameras.  it uses any of the 4x5 Pola sheet films (not pack films) such as #59.  I got it mainly to do some of these fancy Polaroid techniques.  My mom is into them too.  Any advice/experiences with this stuff would be greatly appreciated.  I've seen some finished examples, but know nothing about the process.


----------



## carlita (Oct 21, 2003)

matt... www.alternativephotography.com has some pretty good instructions you can look at.    it's really a very simple process.  i've heard people taking the alternative course at my university griping about having trouble with it and i just can't fathom that.  it's sooo easy.


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Matt:  It's easy, as long as you stick with the basic directions and don't try to overthink it, you know?        Take the time to set up your work area - it makes things go smoothly while you're working under the gun.   

Make sure your Polaroids are completely dry.   I have not worked with 59 film, but with 669 film, I follow the procedure of cutting a piece of Contac paper to slightly overlay the back of the Polaroid.  It helps keep the mess down.   Use a thermometer in your hot water tray to ensure constant temperature of no higher than 160.   The emulsion will bubble and separate from the backing within a couple of minutes.   Transfer it to the cool water tray.  Use your fingers or a light brush to coax it off, whichever feels comfortable.   The nasty-looking gel substance can be rubbed away and is harmless, as I'm sure you know.   Just get rid of it.   

I like to slip a thin piece of Mylar in the cooling bath to catch the loose emulsion membrane.   Once captured, it is on the Mylar I do my actual manipulation and get it however I want it to look.   If you use this method, remember it will flip backwards onto the final receptor paper, so make sure your image or any letters are backwards to you on the Mylar.    You might prefer to slip your receptor paper into the cooling bath and catch the emulsion directly.   Either way works fine.   Have 2 thumbs ready to capture the emulsion; don't let it escape or it can wad into an impossible mass of goo.   I cook my receptor paper (generally a 140# hot or cold-pressed watercolor like Arches) in hot water for 30 seconds or so, then gently squeegee it off so it's ready to slap the Mylar onto, and use a brayer to roll the off the image, starting in the center and going outward.   Too much pressure will flatten your emulsion in a way you might not like, so be gentle.   

Practice makes perfect!   Have fun, it's basically simple and you'll come up with your own methods.    I use Daylab slide printer and can use any 35mm slide, which is a cool kind of freedom.   I don't have the base for the 4x5 film yet, so all my images are on 669 film - but Christmas IS coming.     

You can also do image transfers with the 59 film;  a different process and a completely different look.   I love 'em both.   Have fun, and post your stuff here!


----------



## havoc (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG Carli, your skin is drooping on your pants, your starting to look like my great grandma 

LOL, its a great first try, looks great to me.


----------

